# Support groups in Tampa Florida ?



## spotman (Jan 23, 2006)

Does anybody know any support groups in Tampa Florida?


----------



## Erica (Dec 19, 2004)

Spotman, there is another tampa support group post on page 2 of this forum.
You can also check out http://www.meetup.com and do a search for any local support groups that meet. You can even start your own.


----------

